# Family life in Qatar



## gemyoung81 (Feb 3, 2013)

My husband is looking at roles in Qatar and I wanted to research what family life would be like.

We have 3 children, the oldest is 5 and started school last Septmber - how would transferring him be? Is it a simple process? 

My daughter is 3 and goes to preschool here - same question as above, is getting them a preschool in Doha easy?

What do you do in Qatar as a family? I have read that there is very little outdoor life due to the heat, so what could we expect to do to fill our days and entertain the kids?

Last question is about getting around. Here in the UK I do not drive but I walk everywhere - is this possible in Qatar or would you need to drive? Do many people have drivers?

Many thanks for your help in advance - all information gratefully received!


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

I am moving to qatar at the end of feb, I have spent very little time there so realise that my answers are limited. I have been in the region a while

My next door neighbour is currently working in Qatar & moving his family in the summer he commutes on Sunday morning back on Thursday.
He is struggling to arrange schooling for his kids, they are small about 1-6.

Housing is not cheap and schooling is I beleive expensive so check out the contract and prices there, this is something you want real clarity on

Walking in the summer May to October forget it, in the cooler weather maybe but none of the gulf countries are particularly walker friendly. Gulf cities are fairly spread out, there is nothing like a twenty minute walk to the town centre as per the uk, Taxis are fairly cheap though.

Keeping young kids happy dont know, that is a long time ago, but most families seem to get by.

Hopefully some qatar residents will post a reply, but this forum is not the busiest unfortunately
rgds kev


----------

